# 2 Story Tortoise Table :)



## doubletorts (Dec 11, 2011)

I am planning on building a 2 story tort table. I was wondering, does any one have any pictures, ideas, advice, etc. on what kind of wood or supports I should use? I plan on lining the table with plastic like I have now but on both levels or is there something better I should use? 


My bottom level will be 8ft X 4ft and the top will probably be 2ft X 4ft.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Multi-Level-enclosure-for-Leopard-Tort#axzz1gGlbGCna

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Plywood#axzz1gGlbGCna


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 11, 2011)

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Multi-Level-enclosure-for-Leopard-Tort#axzz1gGlbGCna
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Plywood#axzz1gGlbGCna



Wow, the first link is for my tort table, cool! If you go to the 2nd page you can see that modifications were made to the ramps and since then more lights, CHE's and rock's have been added .


----------



## doubletorts (Dec 11, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Multi-Level-enclosure-for-Leopard-Tort#axzz1gGlbGCna
> ...



Ha I was just on there, and WOW it looks great! and also something very similar as to what I had in mind but not sure if it'll work.


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Dec 12, 2011)

doubletorts said:


> I am planning on building a 2 story tort table. I was wondering, does any one have any pictures, ideas, advice, etc. on what kind of wood or supports I should use? I plan on lining the table with plastic like I have now but on both levels or is there something better I should use?
> 
> 
> My bottom level will be 8ft X 4ft and the top will probably be 2ft X 4ft.



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Tankers-two-level#axzz1gNGHdyjQ this is mine! ive tweaked it since then its should be farely new in the enclosure posts.called improving tankers tank lol


----------



## doubletorts (Dec 12, 2011)

Kolorbl1nd said:


> doubletorts said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning on building a 2 story tort table. I was wondering, does any one have any pictures, ideas, advice, etc. on what kind of wood or supports I should use? I plan on lining the table with plastic like I have now but on both levels or is there something better I should use?
> ...




Very nice, funny that you send that though because I was just looking at it  I'd love to do an equal size top and bottom but I'm using a full sheet of plywood for the bottom but now going to make the top 4x4. But yours is very similar as to what I wanted to do with mine.


----------

